# Happy and Sad all at once!



## BoerMomma (Jan 22, 2013)

Well I just went out to check on the girls and felt a HUGE rush of joy as I entered the barn! Number 21 had healthy boer twin does! I was so overjoyed! I ran in to her stall and checked sex and if they were sucking which they were! Everything was good. As I was taking a picture of the little gaffers something caught my eye. I looked in the stall next to hers where LT was stalled. I gasped out loud and jumped in there immediately! She had a HUGE boer billy kid laying there motionless. 

Sadly he was already passed and judging by his size she had trouble with him! She is licking him and loves him but I feel like poo. I should have went out and checked that little bit earlier. He is the biggest kid we have ever had! 14 + pounds FOR SURE!! HUMUNGOUS! I'm surprised it didn't hurt my nanny!!! Thank goodness. 

I know this isn't a joking matter but I found it kinda cool how the two girls kidded at almost the exact same time!  so now I hope for a set of triplets out of one of my close nannies and hopefully graft..... It really is a shame. But I guess with life there is loss. Just sucks..,,,


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the new little ones! Sorry about the buck you lost but  on his size!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Congrats and so sorry for the loss. :hug:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

So sorry about the huge buckling but you got 2 beautiful doelings as a reward. With life there must be death to complete the circle. Sometimes the circle is just very small.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Awww, I'm so sorry about your little (big) buckling, at least momma's okay.

And congrats on your two new girls, they are adorable!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful babies.
We had a couple of *happy/sad* moments last year. Now I am looking forward to this year's.
So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry for your loss , but congrats on your beautiful does


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww beautiful babies!!! Congrats! Mama looks proud of herself!

So very sorry about LT's baby, that is so heartbreaking  Unfortunately things happen. At least she is okay, that's a huge baby!!
We have a kiko/cross doe that kidded a 13lb. single doe kid last year, if I hadn't been there that baby would have died. That bothered me for a long time, so when she kidded almost 2 weeks ago, I was watching her like a hawk.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats on the two girls  Sorry for your loss on the buckling though :hug:


----------



## BoerMomma (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone!! On the plus note we brought in another nanny that is within 2 weeks today. We have to take about four or so to the market on Monday. Just deciding if I want to part with any.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is so hard and we naturally blame ourselves, but it was not your fault.


----------

